# turned-in point of a hook



## Taldea

Buenos días:

por favor, ¿podríais aclararme cómo traducir la expresión 'turned-in point' de un anzuelo? Sé que es la parte de está curvada hacia dentro, la que engancha, pero no sé cómo se dice en sentido estricto...
¿Se os ocurre algo¿ Os agradezco mucho buena ayuda.

SALUDOS y MUCHAS GRACIAS!


----------



## Taldea

Fe de erratas: 'os agradezco vuestra ayuda!!

Sorry!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

En Argentina se los conoce como _anzuelo garra de águila._


----------



## Taldea

¡Gracias de nuevo, Hakuna!  Empezaba a desesperar sin ayuda en este caso...
Cuando se trata de nomenclatura sobre utillaje de pesca, consulto también en un foro de pescadores de aquí, pero tengo que darles algo. Dime: ¿podrías localizar una foto de ese tipo de anzuelo? porque por el nombre no lo conocen...
SALUDOS!


----------



## Taldea

Espera, Hakuna! ya tengo fotos:
anzuelo garra de aguila - Buscar con Google

Voy a ver si los pescadores de aquí me confirman si ellos también los conocen con el mismo término y te digo.

MUCHAS GRACIAS de nuevo!


----------



## Taldea

Hola Hakuna!!! 
como te dije, he preguntado en el foro de pescadores. No parece que lo de anzuelo 'garra de águila' les suene ni sacan nada del 'turned-in-point'...
Y yo pensando, creo que a lo mejor he estado intentando sacarle punta a un pelo, como dicen
Te pongo todo el texto: 'it was the only time I had ever seen the turned-in-point of a circle hook catch anywhere outside the mouth'. Que traducido literal vendría a ser: 'fue la única vez en que he visto la punta de un anzuelo circular enganchar (en algún sitio) fuera de la boca'. 

Ahora que lo pienso, puede que no sea tan relevante lo de 'turned-in-point': es decir, que se refiere a la punta de anzuelo, sin más. ¿Tú qué crees? 

Muchas gracias, Hakuna!

SALUDOS


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Ahhh bueno... era un *circle hook*... haberlo dicho antes... 
Esos son anzuelos que, por diseño, tienen una curva muy pronunciada y la punta que se dirige _muy_ hacia adentro. La idea es que se clavan sólo en el borde de la boca (idealmente en la "comisura") y no se clavan en el paladar, lengua, branquias, esófago o más adentro aún...
Por eso el texto habla de la rareza de que se haya clavado "anywhere outside the mouth".
No son un diseño nuevo o novedoso, pero han ganado popularidad en los últimos años, sobre todo entre los que suelen devolver vivos los peces capturados. Si el público que va a leer el libro los conoce, entonces no hace falta explicar mucho y alcanza con lo que indicas en tu traducción literal sin entrar en el detalle del_ turned-in-point_. 
Pero si no son comunes o habituales entre ese público, entonces conviene hacer una descripción clara, ya que es un detalle de diseño que los hace muy particulares.
Los garra de águila que mencionaba antes también tienen la punta hacia adentro, pero no trabajan como los circulares.


----------



## Taldea

Perdona, Hakuna: debí advertirte lo del anzuelo circular, pero en ese momento no caí en que fuera relevante y me centré en lo que ignoraba, que era lo del 'turned-in point'.  Entiendo lo que me dices: un anzuelo así es muy raro que enganche al pez fuera de (la comisura de) la boca. No comprendía el énfasis del autor en su uso de estos anzuelos (los refiere en varias ocasiones, pero no habla de otras clases): ahora me cuadra, es porque son menos lesivos... el autor muestra en varias ocasiones que le importa el sufrimiento de los peces.

Me sugieres que haga una descripción clara del anzuelo circular... El 'problema' con este libro es que es de divulgación, pero al tiempo incluye referencias propias del ámbito de la pesca. Yo me he topado con esa dificultad, y no es causada solo por el inglés, es que no soy pescadora. Y entonces he tenido que recurrir al foro de pescadores para que me explicasen lo que traducía o he tenido la suerte de encontrar alguna persona, como tú, que me ha ayudado doblemente, con el inglés y con la nomenclatura y la práctica pesqueras.

Lo que quiero decirte es que si entro en explicaciones como las que yo misma he buscado para comprender lo que traducía, el libro aumentaría notablemente su extensión... y, además, me apartaría de la opción implícita en el original: más o menos, 'que me siga quien pueda' . Brevemente, es un libro para pescadores cultos y -como dicen en Galicia- 'haberlos, haylos', pero el perfil del lector de este libro no abunda ni entre pescadores ni entre el resto de la población. Y creo que habrá que asumirlo: si él no explica, yo me limito a traducirlo bien, o eso intento. ¿No te parece?

Hakuna, MUCHAS GRACIAS de nuevo


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Quizás alcance con poner una referencia indicando que "los anzuelos circulares, por su diseño particular, fueron concebidos para clavarse sólo en la boca del pez, facilitando así la sobrevida de los ejemplares liberados (N de la T)" o algo así, como para explicar mínimamente de qué se trata pero sin entrar en largas explicaciones.


----------



## Taldea

Creo que tienes razón, Hakuna Al fin y al cabo, son dos líneas y muy clarificadoras! Además, he tenido que poner otras notas para aclarar cuestiones estilísticas (dobles sentidos, efectos fonéticos etc.). GRACIAS de verdad!


----------

